# Up for renewal



## aerobubbles (23 Jul 2012)

Hi everyone, 
Really need some advice, our health insurance laya Essential Plus starter.  It covers my son (2) and myself.  Have been with quinn/bupa all along and really dont know if i am getting a decent deal or not. Last year it was 980€ and have not got a quote for this year yet but i expect it to be around 1200.  
My son was diagnoised with a heart condition last year and he had two successful surgeries in crumlin.  Now the doctors tell me his heart is exactly the same as any two year olds and he wont require any further surgeries just a yearly check up.   Will this affect our chances of getting a reasonable insurance quote? 
Any suggestions of plans that might save us some money?  also to be even more cheeky and get free advice.  My mom just got her quote friday she is with VHI she is a fit healthy woman in her 60s.  Im not quiet sure what plan she is on but she got a quote for 1300€  which i find a bit crazy.  Is there a way to actually tailor a plan to your needs? as she wont be needing maternity cover and never used the dental or optician cover as she pays for those herself (didnt realise she had cover) Also she has a GP visit card so dosent need that either.  Any advice is so appreicated


----------



## peteb (23 Jul 2012)

From what I see the only company that doesn't include maternity benefit is Glo Health.  Its an add-on.  But we men have been paying for years for maternity cover that we can never use!! 

Your son's health won't affect the price of the insurance - what it do is cause a waiting period to operating before a pre-existing condition is covered.  So without knowing exactly what your situation is, watch out for that. 

You could considering reducing your cover or taking a plan that only includes semi-private hospitals as opposed to private hospital.  You also have everyday cover so I would say that you should consider whether its worth your while.  From their website the price indicated is €1,097.  Which seems quite reasonable for what you are getting.


----------



## aerobubbles (23 Jul 2012)

thanks peteb, health insurance websites just confuse the life out of me, none of them seem to explain exactly what you are covered for the word "certain" seems to pop up in nearly every sentence.  As far as i can see the maternity benefit should be scrapped as i was covered for it when i had my son but went public on the advice on my gp as you dont actually need private.  By going public i was lucky enought to meet my consultant at least once a month, you wouldnt get much better than that private.  Just wish you could pick and choose exactly what you want to be covered for and get a quote for that.


----------

